

Sin of PI is not even close to 0 on iphone - source99

Try it out on the iphone calculator.
======
CyberFonic
Did you make sure you were using radians and not degrees? Seems fine for me.

------
source99
Sin PI = 0.05480366514879

~~~
zimpenfish
If I use Calculator (or indeed PCalc) in radians mode, sin(PI) = 0. In degrees
mode, sin(PI) = 0.0548[etc].

------
lutusp
Check your units. Many calculators default to degrees for angle entries.

